# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  دانلود فایل از ایمیل

## mostafa631

سلام 
اگه بخواهیم یک فایل که داخل ایمیل هست یعنی یه برنامه نوشتیم که فایل رو به ایمیل میفرسته و فایل میره تو قسمت inbox یا spam حالا اون فایل رو بخوایم دانلود کنیم چیکار کنیم
اینم میدونم با indy میشه ولی چطوره؟
من از دلفی 7 استفاده میکنم :افسرده:

----------


## مهران رسا

مسئله اینجاست که آیا با کنترل IdHttp میشه به Mailbox لاگین زد؟ به نظر من که نمیشه و اگه بشه ،یه چیزی تو مایه های اینه که بشینی یه Browser بنویسی. پس راه حل چیه؟ راهش اینه که از WebBrowser و جاوا اسکریپت استفاده کنی. یعنی از طریق کامپوننت IE به میل باکس لاگین کنی و با امکاناتی که Interface مرورگر بهت میده صفحه وب رو کنترل کنی و نهایتاً اون لینک دانلود فایل Attach شده رو استخراج کنی و بقیه ماجرا...

----------

